# [Xorg] Sehr hohe Auslastung nach Suspend2Disk

## Finswimmer

Hi,

nach dem Aufwachen habe ich seit neuestem eine Auslastung von 80-90%.

Wenn ich mich aus KDE auslogge, den X-Server neu starte, ist wieder alles ok.

Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden, warum X soviel CPU-Last verursacht?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Liegt wohl eher am Firefox, denn wenn ich den schließe, geht die Last sofort zurück.

Mal schauen, ob ein Update hilft...

Tobi

----------

## firefly

passiert das immer oder nur wenn du im firefox vorher eine seite mit flash geöffnet hattest? Denn ich könnte mir vorstellen das es daran liegen könnte oder an einem anderen plugin/addon

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm.

Nach Update von xorg-server und firefox scheint das Problem behoben zu sein.

Ich hoffe das Beste...

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was hast du denn für eine Graka? Normalerweise sollte das Problem an den Treibern liegen, die nicht alle nach einem Suspend rundlaufen. Firefox ist da eher unwarscheinlich. Höchstens, dass da ein Modul entladen und dann wieder geladen wird. Xorg passt da schon eher.

----------

## Finswimmer

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1)

Ich nutze die neuesten nvidia-drivers

----------

## Finswimmer

Zu früh gefreut...

Es will immer noch nicht.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Müsstest doch mit top den Übertäter finden können. Und Leg die Kiste doch mal schlafen, nur mit KDE, ohne jemals den Firefox gestartet zu haben. Welchen Kernel hast du und welchen Nvidia?

----------

## Finswimmer

top zeigt mir nur X mit 90% an...

Nvidia-Treiber sind die neuesten.

----------

## Necoro

Also ich kann auf meinem Laptop seit dem Upgrade auf den neuen X-Server beobachten, dass viele Anwendungen extrem langsam geworden sind, was Oberflächenreaktionszeit angeht. Bis eben dachte ich, das liegt an den Applikationen (insb. Firefox und Thunderbird), aber es ist wirklich der X der da rechnet bis zum Abwinken, wenn ich die Frechheit besitze ein Fenster wieder in den Vordergrund zu holen.

Einen Zusammenhang zum Resume kann ich bei mir aber nicht erkennen...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Einen Zusammenhang zum Resume kann ich bei mir aber nicht erkennen...

 

Gut. Kann auch einfach daran liegen, dass der Rechner dann eine hohe Uptime hat.

Sonst würde ich den Rechner alle 12 Stunden ausschalten, so habe ich schon uptimes bis zu 10 Tage.

Daher denke ich, dass solche Fehler bei mir nur beim Suspend auftauchen.

Hast Du schon irgendeinen Bugreport diesbezüglich gefunden?

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist echt zum K*****, mit 100% Auslastung auf einem Kern ruckelt X vor sich hin...

Es gab mal ein Programm, mit dem man die Auslastung von X sehen konnte, also welche Programme/Fenster/whatever X veranlassen, so abzudrehen.

Kennt das jemand?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Welchen Kernel hast du? Bei jeder neuen Version wird da ja erwähnt, dass man das Verhalten der Treiber bei suspend verbessert.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Welchen Kernel hast du? Bei jeder neuen Version wird da ja erwähnt, dass man das Verhalten der Treiber bei suspend verbessert.

 

2.6.31

----------

